# what happens,moving up in grade at agility?



## GoodDoggie (Jan 19, 2010)

What happens if youve won of a grade in agility but have already entered another competiton in the future for a class in that grade?do they say you cant enter


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

You need to contact the trial secretary for the upcoming trial. Let them know that you need to move up. Usually there is a date on the premium which gives you a deadline date when you can move up. It shouldn't be a problem. It happens all the time. Congratulations on getting a title! What venues do you compete in?


----------



## GoodDoggie (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks!im in Uk.


----------

